# Maine



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates from Maine?

Thanks


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Q finished - no results yet. Open has 9 to run land marks in the morning.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

I here that the open finished the first this morning with 19 back. Anyone have numbers?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Anyone have the AM callbacks? ...thanks..


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

If they are incorrect..I apologize: 
4 5 8 11 15 16 18? 22 24 25 27 28 34 36 42 53 55 56 58 

Hoping to see callbacks to next series..


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results - 1st # 34
2nd # 8
3rd # 15
4th # 25 
RJ # 18
JAMS 56, 28, 22,16


Q Results 1st # 16
2nd # 3
3rd # 15
4th # 17
RJ # 8
JAMS 12, 11, 4

AM call backs to waterblind
2, 3,5, 8, 10, 13, 18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 27, 28, 30, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To John Russell & Bay Blue's All American Girl "Libby" for WINNING the Qualifying stake at the Maine RC on 6/01/13 . Libby was the youngest dog entered and we couldn't be prouder of this team. Now its on to the AM Stake for Ms.Libby and John. Good Luck


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Libby is just adorable..love the way she "dances" to line!! ..enjoyed her Q work very much..

Judy


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Big Congrats to Andy Carlson and Ticket on winning the Am!!!!!!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow! Congrats, Andy.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Does it get any better!!!!!!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Andy and Ticket!!!! Way to go!!! So happy and excited for you!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Andy!! Way to go!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Andy! What a thrill that must be!

rita


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Other placements?
Good going Andy!


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

*Am Win*

Congratulations Andy and Ticky Po Po......


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

That is awesome. Congrats Andy and ticket. 


Congrats


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Andy Carlson said:


> Open Results - 1st # 34
> 2nd # 8
> 3rd # 15
> 4th # 25
> ...


Thanks Andy and super congrats on your am win! 

Despite not having 10 to run a certified Derby, they did run a Derby and super thumbs up to the judges who did an awesome job considering what they were dealt! There was one placement of the group who ran and that was Blue to....................

Maple Hill's Ella Enchanted handled by Lois Munroe! Great Job!

Thanks Lois!

Chris


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

JKOttman said:


> Other placements?
> Good going Andy!


2nd Mark Rosenblum 3rd Sandi McCourt 4th John Russell RJ Van Ames JAMS Mike Coutu x 2, Martha Russell, Carey Phillips, Kathy Yates,


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

That's fantastic...Congratulations Andy and Ticket!! Enjoy the moment!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to all!!! 

Hey, Kathy and Clipper...JAM in the AM  

Judy


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Andy and Ticket!! Congrats to Mark as well as the Russell's!

Aaron*


----------

